# TaylorMade Burner TP Balls



## HTL (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.taylormadegolf.com/product_detail.asp?pID=208

Called into AG yesterday to kill some time and pick up some balls and tees, they were out of the reduced Nike ones + Dx2 I had gone in to buy so decided to try these out. 

I took 9 out with me today and 2 DX2 just in case, im so glad I took the DX2! 

As soon as I teed off with the Burner my usual little draw was a big ugly hook into the crap, lost ball, reloaded where I reckon it went in and I played my 2nd shot, a lay up of 150 yds, all ok but the ball was all the the place in the air, played 3rd onto the green a high shot with my PW, felt ok but still was all over the place and landed just on the edge, and so this went on. 

These balls will not go straight! No matter what I did they were hooking, slicing etc all over the place, gave them until the 9th and down to my last 3 Burners I pulled out my Dx2 and my massive hook, slice was back to a controllable amount. Not a happy bunny as I have lost all confidence I have built up this week leading up to the London club meet. 

Guess what im using tomorrow? Will bring the burners I have left if anyone wants to try the little devils out.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2009)

Interesting. These are the equivalent of the NXT Tour (?)I've heard very mixed views on these balls. Some with HTL's problem and yet others love them. Just goes to show that there is a ball(s) that works for you and ones that don't. And the only way you'll know is by trial and error.

Stick with the DX2's Hywel, you know they work.

Anyway I'm always wary of TM. We don't see eye to eye!!


----------



## HTL (Feb 16, 2009)

I quite like the NXT, but found they cut up really badly with my wedges. Didn't try the harder version of the NXT that they make a big song and dance about it not cutting up as I dont like hard balls.

Had a chat to a mate about these balls earlier and he found the same as me? It is odd how some balls just work.


----------



## andiritchie (Feb 16, 2009)

Expensive round HTL,i not the biggest fan of those either,not where they went they just didnt stop


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 16, 2009)

HTL, certainly sounds as if you were working the ball... rofl.

I Love all the TaylorMade balls I've played. Usually I either take TP-Burner, or TP-Red. Was playing my TP Red balls today. 

Have played the new version of the DX2 & they spin well off the wedges. Certainly a softer feel than the rock like previous version of the DX2. Talk about Drop & stop on the new DX2, totally insane.

Still I prefer the Taylor Made balls as they putt the best of any ball I've used. And the flightpath of the Taylor Made ball is more what I like.


----------



## StuartD (Feb 17, 2009)

I am with andiritchie on this one. Found both the Burner and TP Burner far too hard. Do like the TP Red though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2009)

I love the TP blacks. Find them better for my game than Pro V's


----------



## Leftie (Feb 17, 2009)

Used a TP black a couple of weeks ago when we were on temps and the backspin on pitches was almost too much.  What I mean by this at my skill level   I don't usually get too much stop even with ProV's.


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 18, 2009)

I am with andiritchie on this one. Found both the Burner and TP Burner far too hard. Do like the TP Red though
		
Click to expand...

Compared with the new Bridgestone E7 ball the burner balls are soft in comparison. OK the Burner isn't soft, but niether is it a bullet. The TP-Burner is a lot better. My preference when I can warrent the expense is the TP-Red.


----------



## Andy (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sceptical of one ball, hooking and the other drawing gently?

Maybe just a crap swing you put on it?

Andy


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

Andy I am assuming your comments were aimed at HTL..?

Manufacturers certainly claim that certain ball designs can resist hook & slice, or can be disigned to resist a sidewind.  Pro's do claim at times they find it difficult to work modern balls & yet amatures seem to have no problems producing hooks or slices with these same self balls. Read into that what you will, but certain midrange balls aimed at amatures like the DX2 or the Bridgestone e6 are suposedly designed to further reduce dispertion & workability as far as draw & fade are concerned... Or at least that is the claim.

Personally I think anyone can hook or slice any ball at any time, though there maybe at least a limited effect as regards design of the ball & dimple paterns etc. meaning certain balls can be more easily worked in the air than others, whether intentionally or not.

It would be interesting to design a swing robot for ball testing that was designed to say cut across the ball, to see what degree of slice could be attained for a selection of balls, as well as a robot set up to come through the ball open & see the effect on those same balls, then reverse the setings on the robot to promote draw & hook with the oprosite settings on the robot. Now I think all this would make very interesting reading indeed for the average amatuer & hacker. I believe there certainly would be a difference in the balls, but as to how much, well who can say.


----------



## ev123uk (Apr 16, 2009)

Ive tried these TP Burners.  No obvious difference in ball flight but certianly lost a few yards.  They do feel OK around the greens to me though.  Would just favour the NXT over these.


----------

